# The Cut Starts Here:Lyn



## karategirl (Jan 6, 2003)

Here we go Cutters!

Monday, Jan. 6, 2003

*Meal 1* 5:45 a.m.

1egg + 5whites ( cooked in olive oil)
1 oz. white cheddar cheese
1 cup chopped broccli
1 grapefruit
1 big ass cup of joe 
water

*Meal 2 *  11:30 Too far between Meals

1 tin of tuna
1 cup chopped celery
4 tsp safflower mayo
1 grapefruit
water

*Meal 3*  2:30

1 tin of tuna
1 cup chopped celery
4 tsp safflower mayo

*Meal 4* 5:00

4 oz. Chicken
1 cup broccli
1/3 cup brown rice
4 tsp butter
water

*Meal 5* 8:30

4 oz. chicken
2 cups romain
2 Tbsp Newmans B&V
1 Tbsp flax oil

*Total:* 1692

*Fat:* 92   50%
          sat: 23   13%
         poly: 27    15%
         mono:28  15%

*Carbs*  78  15%
               Fiber 16

*Protein*  141   34%


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 6, 2003)

Welcome to the group cut


----------



## karategirl (Jan 6, 2003)

Thanks w8 


* Workout*
tricep press down  45/10, 45/10, 45/10
bicep rope curl  30/10, 30/10, 30/10

unilateral tricep extension 15/12, 15/11, 15/10
concentration curl 20/12, 30/6, 20/12 

unilateral reverse grip press down 10/11, 10/9, 10/9
d.b bicep curls 20/9, 20/8, 20/6

Definately not my best work out. I wanted to do 1 more exercise for each muscle group but time didn't permitt. 

I'll be teaching kickboxing class tonight  not really up for it!

more meals to come.......


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 6, 2003)

KG...keep all your meals for the same day in one post...it's easier to see the totals and overall day that way


----------



## karategirl (Jan 7, 2003)

Okay I'll fix it


----------



## karategirl (Jan 7, 2003)

GM Cutters. I'm not sure how my numbers are looking ( Feed Back * please *). I think I may need more flax as apposed to mayo and butter. Today will look very much the same due to travel. I'll be packing a meal 3 and 4 from above, breakfast looks the same. I think I had plenty of water  but I didn't keep track. I'll pay closer attention today. Very Full day so I probably won't be back untill late afternoon or tomorrow.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 7, 2003)

Honestly...KG..I think everythig looks good....maybe add about 10-15%  more protein.  

We are trying to let the first week-10 days...act as a transition from whatever 'Nastiness" people were doing......so when we do tighten and become stricter....it will actually be a first "mini" tweak. "D

Looks Good 

DP


----------



## karategirl (Jan 8, 2003)

Thanks Dp! I haven't been able to find a multi mineral supplement. Do you know where I can order some on line? 


*Jan 7, 2003* 

*Meal 1* 

1 egg + 5 whites ( cooked in 1 Tbsp olive oil)
1 oz. cheddar cheese
1 cup chopped broc
1/2 grapefruit
water

*Meal 2*

4 oz. chicken
1 cup chopped broc
1/3 cup brown rice
4 tsp butter
water


*Meal 3* 

1 tin of tuna
1 cup chopped celery
4 tsp safflower mayo

*Meal 4* 

5 oz. chicken
1 cup chopped broc
1/3 cup brown rice
4 tsp butter

*Meal 5*  Husband prepared this one for me so,it wasn't  dead on.
2 eggs + 4 whites (cooked in olive oil amt=???)
1oz. cheddar cheese
water

*Total*   1945

*Fat*   120     57%
sat              42       20%
poly             22       10%
mono           47%    22%

*Carbs* 68      11%
fiber              14

*Protien* 149   32%

 I will try to increase my protein intake today by 10-15%. Strength work out this morning posting details later.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 8, 2003)

We like Nature's Plus  Mutli-Min w/o iron (esp if your multi-Vit has iron)......you may want to ask Jodi......I think she has a good source.

Super Nutrition makes a good I/F mineral complex too. 


DP


----------



## Jodi (Jan 8, 2003)

> you may want to ask Jodi......I think she has a good source.




   The Best


----------



## karategirl (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi Jodi , So where are you getting them? No one in my area carries them.


*Jan 8, 2003* 

*Meal 1* 7:30 a.m.

1 egg+ 6whites ( coooked in 1 tbsp olive oil)
1 oz. cheddar cheese
1 cup of cauliflower
black coffee 
water

*Meal 2* 11:00 a.m.

1 tin of tuna
1 cup celery
1 tbsp sm
1 tsp flax
water

*Meal 3* 

5 oz. lean ground beef
3 cups romain
2 tbsp Newmans
1/2 grapefruit 
water

*Meal 4* 

5 oz. lean ground beef
1 oz. cheddar
3 cups romain
1 tbsp flax
1 tbsp balsamic v
1 tbsp cider v
water

*Meal 5* 

1.5 whey pro
4 tbsp cream
water


*Total*  2039

*Fat*  121    56%  
          sat     46    21%
         poly     21    10%
         mono   30    14%

*Carbs*  40      6%
        fiber        12

*Protein*   187   38%


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 9, 2003)

Totals would be helpful 

DP


----------



## karategirl (Jan 10, 2003)

I added totals  Dp 
  What a week!!! Work has been absolutely crazy..........TGIF
yesterday I only got 4 meals in  I know that is a no-no.

*Meal 1*

1 egg +6 whites ( cooked in 1 tbsp o.o)
1 oz. cheddar
1 cup broccli
1/2 cup oats(cooked)

*Meal 2* 

5 oz. chick
1 cup celery
1 tbsp s.m.
1 tsp flax

*Meal 3* 

5 oz. chick
1 cup broc
1/3 cup brown rice
4 tsp budda

*Meal 4* 

5 oz. chick
3 cups romain
1 tbsp Flax
1 tbsp av
1 tbsp bv

I think I needed more fat in that last meal. I'm still lousy at keeping track of the H2o. It is all I drink though other than coffee(1 per day) so if my totals don't hit 6L, I'm damb close. Posting meals for today later


----------



## karategirl (Jan 13, 2003)

My computer is frigged. I came back to post on Fri. and the screen went blue. I am helpless with a computer . I still don't know what is wrong with it!

I will be back this afternoon to post meals and my leg workout.


----------



## karategirl (Jan 13, 2003)

*Monday, Jan. 13, 2003 * 

*Meal 1* 7:30 a.m.

1 egg + 5 whites (cooked in 1 Tbsp Olive o)
1 oz. cheddar
1 cup broc.
water

*Meal 2* 11:00 a.m.

 1 tin tuna
1 cup celery
1 tbsp s.m.
1 tsp flax oil
water

*Meal 3* 2:00 p.m.

5 oz. chicken breast
3 cups romain
2 Tbsp Newman's olive oil and vin.
water

The following meals have not happened but this is the plan.......


*Meal 4*  5:00 p.m.

5 oz. chicken
1 cup broc or mushrooms
1/3 cup brown rice
4 tsp butter
water

*Meal 5* 

1.5 serv. whey pro shake
4 Tbsp cream 
water

*Totals*  1730

*Fat*   94     51%
            sat 39      21%
           poly 7          4%
          mono 23     13%

*Carbs* 39      7%
              fiber 11

*Protein* 172   42% 

I'll add more in the morning, have to work tonight .


----------



## tigress (Jan 13, 2003)

Hi KG! It's good to see you here again.  Hope you get your computer fixed soon.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 13, 2003)

Meals look good


----------



## Kent777 (Jan 14, 2003)

Seems the fat in these run alittle high. I try to keep my fat grams under 40 per day. Do you always take in this many fat grams?


----------



## karategirl (Jan 14, 2003)

Hey Kent777. Yes I want my fat intake high for a reason!  I take in at least 85g fat a day, more if I can get it. Check the best nutrition threads in the diet and nutrition section and you'll find out why. Everyone in this cut is eating in the same fashion.


----------



## Kent777 (Jan 14, 2003)

WOW!! I just learned something Karategirl.  Thanks for sending me in that direction!!!!


----------



## Kent777 (Jan 14, 2003)

Learning and new routines and ideas is what its all about, Thanks!!!


----------



## karategirl (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm with you on learning. This is all new to me as well. Always did high pro,lo carb and very low fat. From what I'm experiencing this works very well.


----------



## karategirl (Jan 15, 2003)

*Meals for Tues. Jan. 14, 2003* 


*Meal 1* 

1 egg + 6 whites ( cooked in 1 Tbsp Olive o)
1 oz. cheddar
1 cup broccli
1 cup of coffee

*Meal 2* 

1 tin of tuna
1 cup celery
4 tsp. s.m.

*Meal 3* 

5 oz. chick
3 cups romain
1 tsp flax
2 tbsp Newmans

*Meal 4* 

5 oz. lean ground beef
1/4 cup salsa
1 cup cauliflower
1 tbsp Newmans

* water with all meals

*Totals*   1528

*Fat*     83     51%
          sat      13       8%
         poly     18     11%
         mono    19     11%

*Carbs*  26        4%
              fiber 10

*Protein* 167   45%

I know that I need to get in 1-2 more meals. I was also wondering if I need to carb up. Looking back at the nutrition *laws* now.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 15, 2003)

Yes...you should do a carb up....and yes...get more meals


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by karategirl *_
> 
> 
> * water with all meals



KG, instead, let's try water before meals...and about 45-60 minutes after a meal, continuously till very late afternoon, early evening if you stay up l8! 


DP


----------



## tigress (Jan 15, 2003)

KG, I am glad to hear that this is working for you!


----------



## Kent777 (Jan 15, 2003)

Hey I may have misread something, KG,, when you didyou mean 94% on fat grams or 94 grams per day?


----------



## tigress (Jan 15, 2003)

Hi Kent, KG isn't online right now, so I will take the liberty of answering for her. Her fat % was 51% for yesterday, and the day before.


----------



## Kent777 (Jan 15, 2003)

K thanks, I misread then.


----------



## karategirl (Jan 17, 2003)

This week my work schedule has really sucked. Again! yesterday still only 4 meals. The weekend will be much better.

*Meal 1* 

1 egg + 6 whites ( tbsp oo)
1 oz. cheddar
1 cup broc.

*Meal 2* 

1 tin of tuna
1/2 c celery
1/2 c onion
4 tsp safflower mayo
1/2 med. grapefruit

*Meal 3* 

5 oz. chick
3 c romain
2 tbsp Newmans
1.5 tsp Flax

*Meal 4* 

5 oz. chick
1 c cauli
2 Tbsp Newmaan's
1.5 tsp Flax

*Total*   1444

*Fat*     70     45%
      Sat          14       9%
     poly         24       15%
      mono      12         8%

*Carbs*  39        8%
              fiber  12

*Protein*   162     47%


More later.................


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 17, 2003)

If you're going to continuously get only four meals, then you need to increase those meals...1444 calories is NOT GOOD ENOUGH!! You're a personal trainer, pretend you're a client and give yourself a lecture about not prioritizing your health and physical goals! Open your appt book and schedule your meals in right now.


----------



## karategirl (Jan 19, 2003)

Thank you for the kick in the ass w8  .  I will make it priority!!!!Weekends are no problem, it's only certain days of the week that's a challenge. The up coming week will be better.


----------



## karategirl (Jan 20, 2003)

January 19, 2003

*Meal 1* 

1 egg + 2 whites ( cooked in Tbsp o.o)
1 oz. cheddar
1 cup broc
4.5 tsp pro powder (10 grams pro)


*Meal 2*

1 tin tuna
1 cup celery
2 tbsp onion
4 tsp safflower oil mayo


*Meal 3*

5 oz. chick
1 cup caulifflower
1 tsp flax
2 Tbsp Newman's B&v

*Meal 4* 

6 oz. lean ground beef
4 tbsp salsa
1 cup celery

*Meal 5* *WOOHOOO* 

5 oz. chicken 
1 Tbsp flax
 2 Tbsp Newman's B&V


*Totals*  1933 cals.

*Fat* 106   51%
          sat  16     8%
         poly  28    13%
         mono 23    11%

*Carbs* 36    5%
           Fiber   11

*Protein*  203  43%

I can tell that my water was a bit low yesterday. Making an effort to drink water as D.p. has suggested. I won't post weight  untill tomorrow a.m. My schedule is a bit friggewd due to the holiday.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 20, 2003)

D.p.  

DP says  "DRINK MORE WATER"   

(esp today before stats tomorrow)


Meals look good! 

DP


----------



## karategirl (Jan 21, 2003)

Hey Dp, I think my water was a little low yesterday also. To make it worse I taught k.b. class=sweat like a pig. I tried to drink lots after  on my drive home but still only got about 5 liters. Is this where I give myself the finger again?

Jan. 20, 2003

*Meal 1* 

1 egg + 6 whites( 1 Tbsp o.o)
1 oz. cheddar
1 cup broc

*Meal 2* 

1 tin tuna
1 cup celery
4 Tsp. s.m.

Trip to the health Food store......Can we say dry roasted natural almonds......I held off till meal 3

*Meal 3*

11 almonds
5 oz. chick
1/4 salsa
1 tbsp. flax
1 cup celery 

*Meal 4*

5 oz. chick
1 cup broc
1/3 cup brown rice
4 tsp. budda

*Meal 5* 

6 oz. chick
1 cup cauliflower
 2 Tbsp. Flax

*Totals*   2011

*Fat*   106    49%
        sat         18     8%
       poly        46    21%
        mono    34      16%

*Carbs*  44      7%
         fiber       12 

*Protein*   214     44%


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 21, 2003)

5 litres is good


----------



## karategirl (Jan 22, 2003)

Hey w8, I thought I needed 6 liters?

Jan. 20, 2003

*Meal 1* 

1 egg + 6 whites (cooked in 1 Tbsp o.o.)
1 oz. cheddar chez
1 c broc.

*Meal 2* 

tuna
1 c celery
2 tsp onion
4 tsp s.m.

*Meal 3*

5 oz chick
3 c romain
1 tsp flax
2 Tbsp Newman's B&V

*Meal 4*

11 almonds ( rotten fucks!)
5 oz. chicken
1/3 c b rice
1 c broc
4 tsp butter

*Meal 5* 

6 oz. lean ground beef
1 oz. ched chez
1 c cauliflower
1/4 c salsa

*Totals*  2132 cals.

*Fat*     111     49%
          sat        19       8%
         poly         27     12%
         mono       29     13%

*Carbs*   51        7%
                Fiber  15

*Protein*   228    44%


I'll be doing my first official carb up tonight. I haven't done it  correctly before now because the thought of carbing up makes me uneasy. I  am a little bit nervous about looking puffy (beyond puffy just  freaky huge) in the a.m. but, because I have trust in you two....you know who you are..... I'm going to follow directions to a tee and see what happens.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 22, 2003)

6 is ideal...5 is acceptable.


----------



## karategirl (Jan 23, 2003)

My husband couldn't believe the amount of food I had to eat for the carbup. He asked if I had invited friends over to help. 
Jan. 22, 2003

*Meal 1* 

1 egg + 6 whites( 1 Tbsp o.o)
1 oz. cheddar
1 c broc

*Meal 2*

*****  emergency snack.....It was an evil bar or almonds. I stood infront of those damb bars wondering which was the best so I went with !/4 c of almonds. The kind for baking. So not dry roasted, not raw. Blanched..... I think?! Was that a bad choice.***** 

*Meal 3* 

tuna
1 c. celery
1 tbsp s.m.
1 tsp Flax

*Meal 4* 

tuna
1 c. celery
4 tsp s.m.

*Meal 5* 

5 oz. chicken
1 c. cauliflower
3 Tbsp Newmans B&V

*Meal 6 "The Carb-Up"* 

1 cup oatmeal( dry) prepared w/ water
8 oz. sweet potato
4 0z. banana
1 c. cauliflower
1 tbsp Flax

(I hope I did it right. I figured it for approx. 143 lbs.) 

Total  *2392* 

*Fat*   120      47%
         sat       19       7%
        poly       19     17%
        mono     19      15%

*Carbs* 144     20% 
           Fiber    27

*Protein*187    33%


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 23, 2003)

Tough choice, lol...I would have picked the almonds too.

Carb up looks good!


----------



## karategirl (Jan 23, 2003)

I think as a result of the carb up I had a ton of energy for K.B. class this a.m. I kicked their butts......I think they hate me


----------



## tigress (Jan 23, 2003)

Wish I could come to one of your classes.


----------



## karategirl (Jan 23, 2003)

That would be a lot of fun. Have you cut your cardio all together Nat? I was reading your journal and I saw snowshoeing,I was jealous! We use to do alot of it but I'm limiting my cardio these days to my 3 k.b. classes :sad: Also jealous of the lobster I saw in your meal plan.........so tired of chicken and tuna:vomit:


----------



## tigress (Jan 23, 2003)

Funny, I just got back from picking up some more lobster, so it will be in my journal again tomorrow. I am off the chicken almost altogether, i am totally SICK of it! Tuna is still okay, but I am trying to switch those meals to baked haddock for a while. It's just not as convenient, but it's much tastier. 

I have only been snowshoeing once per week, the last two weeks. The ball and chain is pushing for a big time outing this weekend, so i am not sure how long I will be out this time. He did go buy me a facemask yesterday so now I am worried.    

No other cardio except for that.


----------



## karategirl (Jan 24, 2003)

OMG Nat a face mask, lmao. You two are hard core. I won't go out if it is to cold. We usually have the girls, 5 & 8 in tow which keeps the length of our outings on the shorter side. I don't know what you are having for weather but temps are low and with the wind chill dangerous. So it's been awhile since we have ventured out. I laughed but, the mask is a really good idea.


----------



## karategirl (Jan 24, 2003)

Jan. 23, 2003

*Meal 1* 

the usual

*Meal 2* 

5 oz. chik
2 c ro
3 Tbsp Newman's B&V

*Meal 3* 

5 Oz. chik
1 c cel
4 tsp s.m

*Meal 4* 

5 oz. lean ground beef
1/4 c salsa
1 caulif

*Meal 5* 

6 oz. shrimp
1 c broc
1 Tbsp o.o
2 almonds

*Totals*  1912



*Fat*   101       49%
         sat       16         8%
        poly       18         9%
        mono     30      15% 

*Carbs*  36        5%
             fiber   12

*Protein* 211     46%


----------



## tigress (Jan 24, 2003)

Nice macros baby! WTH is s.m? I am trying to figure it out. 

Last weekend it was -19 here when we went out.  I can't stop for anything, food or drink, because I am drenched in the first 20 minutes, and then I would freeze. 

Do you have any current pics?


----------



## karategirl (Jan 24, 2003)

safflower mayo, I'm getting lazy when I post meals

-19  popsicles: You two  *are* hard core!!!!!! I love snoe shoeing. Even when I move along at the kids pace I get a good work out. I really scrutinize my legs/jlo butt and the snow shoeing really works my legs. but I certainly don't have to tell you that.lol


----------



## karategirl (Jan 24, 2003)

no current pics Nat.....and I don't know that I woulsd post them if I did.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 28, 2003)

What are your goals for this week? 

We'd like to see your workouts posted...I've only seen one so far....are you sittin' in the comfort zone ??? Can you post what you did yesterday and the day before?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 28, 2003)

Comfort Zone = Cooties! :yucko: 

DP


----------



## karategirl (Jan 28, 2003)

Hi you two.  My time on line is precious these days. I usually only have time to post meals that's why no work outs. Plus I'm a sloooowwww typer. Yesterday I lifted legs, day before was chest and back.

4 sets each

flat bench chest press  20/12 w/ d.b's, switched to the smith 25/10, 35/7, 35/6

w.g. lat pulldowns I don't ever know the weight ,plates  and partials are different at my 2 gyms. set one was 12 and then I bumbed the weight up to keep my rep range between 8-10 and then 6-8 for 2 sets.

Incline flye 15/12, 20/8, 20/6, 20/6 (frigged shoulder)

bent over  cable row
again, cable machine is different at each gym.

cable crossover

lat pullover 

I'll try to keep better track of weights but, I can't promise!

Legs yesterday

leg Press 255/12, 335/11, 355/8   375/6
leg extension 135/12,140/11 150/8  157.5/6
leg curl 105/ 12 , 120/8, 125/6 125/ barely6
stiff legged deads 35/15, 35/15, 35/15, 35/15
squats 35/15, 35/15, 35/15, 35/15 

last two were _comfortable_ that is as heavy as the d.b's are at the Ladies Gym and someone was camping at the smith machine. Couldn't wait for the smith, I was squeaking this in between clients.

tonight is k.b. class, tomorrow bi's and tri's and maybe shoulders, Thurs. kb class, Fri. legs and shoulders if I gotta skip them on Wen.

meals for yesterday Jan 27, 2003 are as follows

outta flax 

* Meal 1 *
1 egg
6 whites
1 oz. cheddar cheese
 1 cup broc
1 tbsp. olive oil

*Meal 2*

5 oz. chicken
1 c. cauliflower
3 Tbsp Newmans B&V

*Meal 3* 

tin of tuna
1 c. celery
4 tsp s.m

*Meal 4* 

5 oz. lean beef
1 c cauliflower

*Meal 5* 

5 oz. chicken
1 c. cauliflower
3 Tbsp Newmans B&V

*Totals*  1746

*Fat*    99      53%
          sat     15       8%
         poly     15       8%
          mono  19      10%

*Carbs*  37       6%
             Fiber  12

*Protein*   176   41%  

post todays  meals in the a.m.


----------



## tigress (Jan 28, 2003)

I know what you mean about training weights at different gyms. It's hard to remember what weight you used at which gym on which machine. I train at 3 different gyms, and 1 of them I absolutely detest(but it's close to home and I have a corporate membership there). 

Don't you hate it when ppl hog machines?


----------



## karategirl (Jan 29, 2003)

It's one of my biggest pet peeves Tigress!Especially when they are not lifting any large quanity of weight and don't really need the smith machine


----------



## karategirl (Jan 29, 2003)

*Jan 28, 2003* 

bi's and tri's today. The shoulders hurt. I'll couple them with leg's on Fri. or wait till Sat. so they get a rest. I'll try to post work out  this afternoon.

*Meal 1* 

1 egg ( 1 tbsp o.o)
6 whites
3/4 c. pep
1/4 c. onion
1 oz. cheddar

*Meal 2* 

5 oz. ground beef
1 c. cauli

*Meal 3* 

tuna
1/4 c onion
3/4 c. celery
4 tsp s.m.

*Meal 4* 

same as 3

*Meal 5* 

5 oz. chicken
1/3 c b.rice
1 c. broc
4 tsp butter

*Meal 6* 

5 oz. chick
1 c. broc
5 tsp butter

*Totals*  1948

*Fat*   119     57%  
          sat      35    17%
         poly    28      13%  
         mono   31     15%

*Carbs*  51         7% 
            Fiber   16

*Protein*  170   36%

going to the health food store today for supplies. The almonds better not be calling my friggin name!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 29, 2003)

OK...just curious...

I can see 5 tsp of butter on 1 C of brocoli.....but 3 T of newman's on a C of califlower (unless you are smothering the chicken too).......?


DP


----------



## karategirl (Jan 29, 2003)

Hi D.p. No the 5 tsp of butter (18.333 of fat) are on the chicken and the broc and the 3T of Newmans ( 15g's of fat) are on the cauli and the chicken. Please correct me , I just want to get this right. I was under the impression that I was to get 15g of fat/ meal and around 20g in the last meal. I was outta flax so some of my fat sources are different than days past but I was told meals looked good. I thought I was understanding this. I am feeling very  ..........where's the smilie for :totallydepressed:


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by karategirl *_
> Hi DP No the 5 tsp of butter (18.333 of fat) are on the chicken and the broc and the 3T of Newmans ( 15g's of fat) are on the cauli and the chicken. Please correct me , I just want to get this right. I was under the impression that I was to get 15g of fat/ meal and around 20g in the last meal. I was outta flax so some of my fat sources are different than days past but I was told meals looked good. I thought I was understanding this. I am feeling very  ..........where's the smilie for :totallydepressed:



No, no, no....your numbers are fine...it was a "taste question"  

DP


----------



## karategirl (Jan 29, 2003)

What a relief Dp! I'm sorry I'm freakin', I thought I was completely off base here. I'll keep on keeping on till you or w8 tweak me.


----------



## tigress (Feb 2, 2003)

Keep on keeping on.  Where you at girl? Update needed here.


----------



## karategirl (Feb 3, 2003)

Hi tigress   I know I know. Last week got a bit busy. Did you have a good trip? I'm headed to your journal next to get details. I need a vacation.........

Meals looked same old same old untill *COFESSION*......Friday night I ate two pieces of pizza and had a beer . So I skipped a carb up. Sat and Sun. were good days. Looking like the usual boring meals. I'm going to check the other journals for some ideas. If your out there w8 and Dp I could use a change please.

workouts ended up being Wens. off. Thurs- kb class, Fri- bi's and tri's, Sat-chest back and shoulders, Sun-Legs. Today bi's and tri's and kb class tonight.

May not be back untill the a.m. to post meals for today and stats. I've got an unruley schedule today.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 3, 2003)

w8 posting as DP

Let's stabilize you till Tuesday and then you'll get a tweak.


...that's assuming you've eaten perfectly since your cheat?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> w8 posting as DP
> 
> Let's stabilize you till Tuesday and then you'll get a tweak.
> ...



LMAO.........maybe even Wednesday LOL 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 3, 2003)

I actually had Wednesday...but if she ate clean through the weekend I thought tuesday would be good


----------



## karategirl (Feb 4, 2003)

Yes I was good through the weekend.

No skinfolds or weight to report. Crisis at the gym last night. I'll get those numbers asap.

 Feb. 3

Meal 1

1 egg+6 whites ( 1Tbsp o.o.)
1 c. broc
1 oz. cheddar

Meal 2

1 tin tuna
1 c. celery
4 tsp s.m.

Meal 3

5 oz. chicken
1 c. caulif
2 Tbsp Newman's B&V
1 tsp flax


Meal 4

5 oz. chicken
1 c. broc
1/3 c b. rice
4 tsp butter

Meal 5

tuna
1/4 c. onion
3/4 c. celery
4 tsp s.m.

Total 1910

Fat     97     48%
sat     25     12%
poly    31      15%   
mono  27      13%

Carbs  45        7%
 fiber    13        0%

Protien  209    45%


----------



## karategirl (Feb 6, 2003)

Tuesday Feb 4, 2003

*Meal 1* 

1 egg+6whites9 cooked in 1 tbsp o.o)
1 oz. pepper jack
1 c. mushrooms

*Meal 2*

5 oz. chicken 
1 c. cauliflower
3 Tbsp. Newman's B&V

*Meal 3* 

tuna
celery
onion    veggies made 1 cup together
pickle
4 tsp s.m.

*Meal 4* 

6 oz. lean ground beef
1 c cauliflower

*Meal 5* 

whey shake
3 tbsp cream

*total*    2022

*Fat*   115      52%
        sat        27      12
       poly        17         8  
       mono      17         8

*Carbs*    29        5%
        Fiber          6

*Protein* 211      43%

Wens. Feb 5, 2003

*Meal 1* 

whey
1 tsp flax
2 Tbsp cream 
1/2 c. raspberries

*Meal 2* 

1 egg+6 whites( 1 Tbsp o.o.)
1 c. mushrooms
1 oz. pep jack

*Meal 3* 

whey
1 tsp flax
4 tsp cream 
1 c. celery (eaten seperately)

*Meal 4* 

5 oz. chicken
4 tsp salsa
1 tbsp. flax

*Meal 5*

1 c. oats
8 oz. sweet pot
4 oz. banana
1 c. caulif
1 Tbsp flax

*Totals*  1962

*fat*  91       44%
          sat  30       14%
        poly   24       12%
       mono  23        11%

*Carbs*126    22%
           Fiber    23

*Protein* 159   34%   

Is it possible to substitute brown rice for the oats in the carb up? Oatmeal is really hard for me to put down in the night.


----------



## karategirl (Feb 6, 2003)

Dp, w8............Can I have some changes  today......... please??


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 6, 2003)

Well, if w8 agrees.....the logical next step is to increase meal frequency, take away your carb-ups (but give you some), and lower cals 150-200 a day....this will most likely result in "hunger", and a bit more meal planning 


210 P 70C 72 F  I get 1768 (somebody check me, I can't think)

35 P 25 C 12 F  (oats)
35 P 05 C 12 F  (berries)
35 P 25 C 12 F  (brown rice or sweet potato)
35 P 05 C 12 F  (berries)
35 P 10 C 12 F  (spag squash, asperagus, ect)
35 P 00 C 12 F


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 6, 2003)

Yep


----------



## karategirl (Feb 6, 2003)

Thank you I like it! I'll begin the changes tomorrow. I've got a fiber q though. Do I subtract my g's fiber from my carbs before I get my final carb count?


----------



## karategirl (Feb 6, 2003)

Oh, there is a show in Springfield Ma. that I would like to do. It was suppose to be April 26 but on the website it  says it has been postponed. Regardless, it will give me a goal to shoot for and focus on...... And being postponed possibly a little extra time to prepare.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 6, 2003)

Awesome...I say go for it! 

Yes..subtract fibre...from each meal...so if you're supposed to get 25g and something has 30 g C w/ 5 g fibre...then it's good for that meal.


----------



## karategirl (Feb 7, 2003)

Thanks w8 !  another q for you.... am I getting enough fiber form the carbs in meals 1 and 3 or should I add some high fiber vegetation so I'm getting enough fiber?


----------



## karategirl (Feb 7, 2003)

Meals for yesterday

*Meal 1* 

Whey shake
2 Tbsp cream
1 tsp flax
1/2 raspberries

*Meal 2* 

5 oz. chicken
1 oz. pepper jack cheese
1/4 c. salsa

*Meal 3*

whey shake
2 tbsp cream
1 tsp flax
1/2 c. rasp

*Meal 4* 

tuna
1/2 c. celery
1/4 c. onion
1/4c. pickle
4 tsp. s.m.

*Meal 5* 

5 oz. chicken
2 c. romain
2 Tbsp newmans b&v
1 tsp flax

*totals* 1742

*Fat* 83     45%
          sat  30     16%
         poly  23     12%
         mono 8        5%

*Carbs*  38   6%
           Fiber    12

*Protein*  203  49%


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 7, 2003)

Yeah...that's enough, but you could always add veggies if you're hungry and need more.


----------



## karategirl (Feb 7, 2003)

I seriously don't think I'll be needing more, The oatmeal was hard to finish this morning :hurl:


----------



## karategirl (Feb 10, 2003)

*I am in serious need of help!*

I just logged in what I thought was the perfect weekend of eating and my cals are way off. I'm not sure what the hell I'm doing but I would really appreciate if Dp and w8 would take a close look and give some suggestions to bring things to the appropriate break down. * sorry I'm so dependent on the two of you the numbers are starting to get maddening! 
Friday and Sat. are both as follows:

*Meal 1*

1 egg+5whites, nuked
.5 oz chedda
1 c. oatmeal
1 pkt. stevia
cinnamon

*Meal 2* 

whey
2 tbsp cream
1/3 c. rasp
1 pkt.stevia

*Meal 3* 

4.4 oz. chick
1/2 c. + 2Tbsp brown rice
1 tbsp butter

*Meal 4* 

whey
2 Tbsp cream
1/3 c. rasp
1 pkt. stevia

*Meal 5* 

4.5 oz. shrimp
1 tbsp garlic infused olive oil
2 c. caulif raw

*Meal 6* 

whey
2 tbsp cream

*totals* 2100

*Fat*   90     41%
           sat   45     20
          poly     6      3
          mono   18     8

*Carbs*  99     15%
          fiber     22

*Protein*  219   44%

so, Sunday I get thinking that I'm relying to heavily on cream and whey and that the cals are probably not what they should be. But Sundays totals are not much better  even though I tried to use more safflower oil, flax and only used cream 1

*Meal 1* 

1egg+5 whites nuked
.5 oz. cheddar
1 c. oatmeal 
cinnamon 
1pkt stevia

*Meal 2* 

4.4 oz. chick
1 tbsp flax
1/3 c berries
all eaten seperately

*Meal 3* 

tuna
1 tbsp mayo 
1/2 c.+ 2 Tbsp brown rice 

*Meal 4*

chick
fax
berries

*Meal 5* 

tuna
1 tbsp mayo
3/4 c. celey
1/4 c. onion

*Meal 6* 

whey
2 Tbsp cream
1 pkt. stevia

*Totals*  2151

*Fat* 96      43%
        sat    22     10%
       poly    39     17%
        mono  15      7%        

*Carbs* 98     14%
             fiber 25

*Protein* 219   43%

why am I way off?


----------



## karategirl (Feb 10, 2003)

Dp and w8, is there anyone out there that you've helped with a similar breakdown that I could get some ideas from?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 10, 2003)

Well..I for one can't help until the P in Pain is capitalized on a regular basis! 

....and the portion sizes are included on everything...

We NEVER eat a whoe 1 C of oatmeal unless carbing (54 C)...and if your chicken has fat..then adding 1 T  of flax is adding 14 more grams...so what I see it all that is needed is a little more knowledge of food values so you can use "portion sizes" more effectively 


DP


----------



## karategirl (Feb 10, 2003)

:embarrassed: sorry about the p DP!
I'm loggin everything through fit dayand my oatmeal is 1 c. cooked or 1/2 c. dry


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 10, 2003)

It's OK...pet peeve ...lol

Then it's portions...and something is WRONG with the carb count 

w8???


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 10, 2003)

Remember...this is what you're supposed to be following:

210 P 70C 72 F I get 1768 (somebody check me, I can't think)

35 P 25 C 12 F (oats)
35 P 05 C 12 F (berries)
35 P 25 C 12 F (brown rice or sweet potato)
35 P 05 C 12 F (berries)
35 P 10 C 12 F (spag squash, asperagus, ect)
35 P 00 C 12 F

1 cup of oats is way off....should be 1/2 cup dry measure.

And don't forget that oatmeal has fat in it, so watch your fat sources w/ that meal.

What's your P count in the whey and how much are you taking? 

Serving sizes please! 

4.4 oz chicken has more than 35P.....little things add up


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by karategirl *_
> :embarrassed: sorry about the p DP!
> I'm loggin everything through fit dayand my oatmeal is 1 c. cooked or 1/2 c. dry




K....use what you use for one thing....enter 1/2 cup dry.

This could also be just a case of using the wrong "entry" on fitday.

Do you wanna make your journal public and give me the link so I can take a look at it today?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 10, 2003)

Yes...fat servings are too high! 

DP


----------



## karategirl (Feb 10, 2003)

F%$#@ing computer....I just lost my connection. 

Thanks w8. I'll send you my info in a p.m.


----------



## karategirl (Feb 10, 2003)

hey w8 I sent you the wrong info for my journal but I'll make it public. It's not under Evelyn though, it's under Lyn. and I am always a day behind. So anything up there will be off....tomorrow will be better so don't even look untill then.  I've been on fitday scrutinizing every p,f and c value of things I like to eat and how they fit into what my meals should look like. Numbers are still not perfect but looking much better.w/i like 1-2 grams over or under. also, do you have any suggestions on a brand of whey that is sf and ff. my whey has 17.5 g of p, 1.5 g of f, and 2 g of c. so it was throwing me off.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 10, 2003)

You're not going to find a whey protein that is completely void of fat and carbs...those numbers are good...and you just have to account for them.

Isopure has 30G protein but I can't remember the F/C...it's low though...it might be easier to work w/ since you only need one scoop as opposed to 1.5 or 2 per meal.


----------



## karategirl (Feb 11, 2003)

Feb 10, 2003

*Meal 1* 

1 egg+5 whites nuked
.5 oz. cheddar
1 c. oatmeal(cooked)

*Meal 2* 

whey( 35g's pro)
1.5 Tbsp cream

*Meal 3* 

4 oz. chicken
.5 c brown rice (cooked)
.5 Tbsp butter

*Meal 4* 

1/3 c. frozen rasp berries
1 scoop whey( 17.5 g's pro)
1.5 Tbsp cream
2 oz. chicken

*Meal 5*

4 oz. chicken
2 c . cauliflower ( only ate around 1.5 c.!)
1.75 Tbsp Newmans B&V

*Meal 6* 

4.33 oz. chicken
1.75 Tbsp Newman's B&V

*totals*  1733

*Fat*  67    37%
        sat     27    15%
         poly   5      3%
         mono 9      5%

*Carbs* 80  16%
          Fiber  16

*Protein* 196    48%

Still not perfection but, It's getting better!


----------



## karategirl (Feb 12, 2003)

W8 or DP I would love some positive reinforcement here. Are things looking okay? I am a little nervous about the carb count. After I subtract the fiber I'm at 64g, is that okay? 

*Meal 1* 

1 egg+5egg whites
.5 oz. cheddar
.5 c. oatmeal 

*Meal 2* 

2 whey
1.5 Tbsp cream  
together= 35p,4c, 11f

*Meal 3* 

4.4 oz. tuna
.5 c celery
.25 c onion
1 tbsp s.m,
1/2 c. brown rice (cooked)

*Meal 4* 

1.5 whey
1 Tbsp cream
.25 c strawberries

1 oz. tuna
1 tsp s.m.

*Meal 5* 

4.0 oz. chicken
2 c. cauliflower
1.66 Tbsp Newman's B&V

*Meal 6* 

4.33 oz. chicken
1.66 oz. Newman's B&V

*Totals* 1806  cals

*Fat*   70      36%
        sat   23         12%
       poly   15           8%
       mono 8             4%

*Carbs*  82      16%
             Fiber  13

*Protein*  208    48%


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 12, 2003)

Hey KG.....you're meals are looking awesome....numbers are much better! Don't worry  We'll let you know if something's off  ....Keep at it, you're doing good!


----------



## karategirl (Feb 13, 2003)

Thanks w8 that's what I was looking for. I have been putting off getting on the scale because my "FREIND" is visiting and skin folds are out of the question. I was at 143 lbs. last night. Skin folds next week. Found another show, It's NPC. Anyone know if it's natural or not? This one is on April27th . I thinkI'll prepare for this one and if I'm not ready I'll be well on my way for the Springfield show.

Yesterdays meals looked like this:

*Meal 1* 

1 egg+5 whites (nuked)
.5 oz. cheddar
1 cup oatmeal (cooked)

*Meal 2* 

1 scoop whey
1.5 cream
1/3 c. rasp
2 oz. chicken

*Meal 3* 

3.5 oz. chicken
1/2 cup b. rice(cooked)
1 c. brocc.
2/3 Tbsp budda
1 clove gaaalic

*Meal 4* 

3 oz. tuna
1 Tbsp s.m.
1 c. celery
4 egg whites

*Meal 5* 

4oz. chicken
2 c. cauliflower
1.75 Newman's B&V

*Meal 6* 

4.5 oz. chick
2/3 Tbsp flx

*Totals*    1806

*Fat* 70       36%
     sat       23       12%
     poly      15        8%
     mono    8          4%

*Carbs*  82    16%
            Fiber  13 

*Protein* 208   48%


----------



## karategirl (Feb 19, 2003)

***WARNING*************WARNING*********WARNING****This thread contains some bitching and moaning, readers discretion advised!

      I have been having trouble with the computer. Everything is loading slow or not at all. Usually I can refresh but, that isn't even getting me anywhere. I'm not a computer person so I get very frustrated. 
     Anyway,had a very upsetting few days......New scale at the gym, seems the other one was off. Says I weigh more I had someone different do my skin folds and guess what that is higher too! I'm so depressed. Don't want to but, I'll post em later.  SO, looks like my plan for April is off. Seems that I could use the extra time to prepare anyway. 
         I also saw video footage of the NPC show and I was disappointed to see that the women who  won both the middle and heavy weight classes are not NATURAL!!!!!!! The heavy also took the overall title Not the show for me I guess.
Sorry to vent.
     Oh yes, I almost forgot . Now that I am hitting my nutrient breakdown and have increased meal frequency I am still not hungry.  What's up with that?w8, DP  Should I drop those cals some more or what? I'll post meals for and totals for Mon. and Tues.  later.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by karategirl *_
> 
> Oh yes, I almost forgot . Now that I am hitting my nutrient breakdown and have increased meal frequency I am still not hungry.  What's up with that?w8, DP  Should I drop those cals some more or what? I'll post meals for and totals for Mon. and Tues.  later.




Usually an indication that you need a tweak of some kind yes...we'll see what DP says


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 19, 2003)

Whoa!

1) The scale means very little
2) Consistency was important with the measurements
3) Your posting frequency, esp meals leaves something to be desired
4) even one cheat a day cn ruin everything..READ TWICE
5) "Natural" in the NPC usually means "less than one gram a week" in the women, less than two for the men..sorry

Now with all that said, decrease your carbs by 20 grams /day, chuck the cheese, switch from cream to flax where you can.

PM me....give me time to make room.....any meds, birth control, other you are on....and confess any inconsistency and I/we will try to make sense of this for you!

Last thing.....I see this frequently with heavy aerobics and cardio..sorry 

DP


----------



## karategirl (Feb 20, 2003)

Monday Feb 17

*Meal 1* 

1 egg + 5 whites
.5 oz. cheddar
1 c. oats cooked

*Meal  2* 

1 scoop whey
1/3 c. rasp berries
1.5 cream
2 oz. chicken on the side

*meal 3* 

4.33 oz. tuna
1 c. celery
1/4 c. onion
1 oz. pickle
1 Tbsp s.m.

*Meal 4* 

1 scoop whey
1/3 c. rasp
1.5 cream
2 oz. chick on the side

*Meal 5* 

4 oz. tuna
1 c. celery
1/4 c. onion 
1 oz. pickle
1 Tbsp s.m.
1/2 c. brown rice cooked on the sidew/ 1 clove of garlic

*Meal 6* 

4.33 oz. chicken
1.75 Tbsp Newmans

Totals  1824
Fat 71       37%
sat 22       12%
poly 20      10%
mono 9       4%
Carbs 79    15%
Fiber 12
Pro   209     48%


----------



## karategirl (Feb 20, 2003)

Tuesday Feb 18th

*Meal 1* 

1 egg+5 whites
.5 oz. cheddar
1 c. oats cooked

*meal 2* 

1 scoop whey
1/3 c. rasp.
1.5  Tbsp cream 
2 oz. chick on the side

*Meal 3*

3.5 oz. Chicken
1 c. broc
1/2 c. brown rice cooked
1 clove garlic
2 tsp. butter

*Meal 4*

4.33 oz. tuna
1oz. pickle
1/4 c. onion
1 c. celery
1 Tbsp s.m.

*Meal 5* 

4 oz. chicken
 2 c. cauliflower
1.75 Tbsp Newman's

Total 1595
Fat         59     35%
sat        20      12%
poly       13      8%
mono     10       6% 
Carbs     89      18%
Fiber       20
Protein 175      46%


----------



## karategirl (Feb 20, 2003)

Wen. Feb. 19 

*Meal 1 *

1 egg+ 5 whites
.5 cheddar
1 c. oats cooked

*Meal 2* 

2 scoops whey
2 tsp flax

*Meal 3*

3.5 oz. chick
1 c. broc
2 tsp butter
1 clove garlic

*meal 4*

4.33 oz. tuna
1 oz. pickle
1c. celery
1/4 c. onion
1 tbsp s.m.

*Meal 5* 

4 oz. Chick
1 Tbsp newman's 
1 tsp flax
1c. cauliflower

*Meal 6* 

4.33 oz. chicken
1 Tbsp  my  flax ( 11 g fat)

Totals  1731
fat 73    40%
sat  18    10%
poly   29   16%
mono  14  8%
Carbs  57   10%
fiber     16  
Protein 206  50%

Definatele hungry for meals yesterday, especially in the afternoon!


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 20, 2003)

Meals look good!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 20, 2003)

You know what's fun w/califlower?  Fry in 1/2 butter. 1/2 olive oil...with crushed red pepper, onion..and season to taste 

DP


----------



## karategirl (Feb 20, 2003)

HI w8.  DP  that sounds scrumptious, i like it hot! I'll try it tonight. I think I'll do it with chick and extra crushed red pepper. :flames shooting out of mouth:


----------



## karategirl (Feb 20, 2003)

Still want to know whats in the secret sauce DP or at least where I can get some......the one you use for the  spicy shrimp stir fry.


----------



## karategirl (Feb 21, 2003)

I didn't post this morning because I had trouble over to fit day  nothing would load...anyway yesterday looked like this.

*Meal 1* 

2 eggs + 4 whites
1/2 c. oats cooked

*Meal 2* 

4 oz. chick
1 c. broc
1 tsp butter
1 tsp flax
1 clove garlic

*Meal 3* 

2 scoops whey
1/3 c. rasp.
2 tsp flax

*Meal 4* 

4.33 oz. tuna
1 oz. pickle
1/4 c. onion
1 c. celery
1 Tbsp s.m.

*Meal 5* 

4 oz. chick
1 c. broc
1 tsp butter
1 tsp flax
1 clove garlic

*Meal 6* 

4.33 oz. chick
1 Tbsp flax

*Totals*     1728

*Fat*  72      40%
      sat  17          9%
     poly  32          18%
    mono 17          9%

*Carbs* 54    9%
     fiber         18

*Protein* 210  51% 

I may be a hypochondriac but in reading the can o worms thread I think I havemany symptoms related to estrogen dominance, Wilsons syndrom, Reverse t3 and Adrenal burnout......... Off to read and re-read.................


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by karategirl *_
> Still want to know whats in the secret sauce DP or at least where I can get some......the one you use for the  spicy shrimp stir fry.



I use 2 or 3 versions:

Sometimes just red peppers, ginger amd shoyu..thickened w/arrowroot or cornstarch (not much)

Ginger, sesame oil, water, cayenne or red pepper, and P-nut butter, shoyu

Coconut Milk, shoyu, red pepper or Thai red cury paste




DP


----------



## karategirl (Feb 22, 2003)

YUMMMMMMM,Thanks DP!


Meals for Friday........


*Meal 1* 

2 whey
1/3 c. rasp
2 tsp flax

*Meal 2* 

2 eggs+ 5 whites
.5 c oats cooked

*Meal 3* 

4.33 oz. tuna
1 c. celery
1/4 c. onion
2 oz. pickle
1 Tbsp s.m.

*Meal 4* 

2 whey
1/3 c. rasp
2 tsp flax

*Meal 5* 

4 oz. chicken
1 c. caulif
1 Tbsp Newman's
1 tsp flax

*Meal 6* 

4.33 oz. chicken
1 Tbsp flax

*Totals*   1698

*Fat*  71   40%
sat         14      8%
poly        33      18%
mono       14       8%

*Carbs*  47    9%
fiber               12

Protein         209     52%


----------



## tigress (Feb 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by karategirl *_
> 
> I may be a hypochondriac but in reading the can o worms thread I think I havemany symptoms related to estrogen dominance, Wilsons syndrom, Reverse t3 and Adrenal burnout......... Off to read and re-read.................



 Hi girl. You are not alone in that thinking. I have stalled in a big way! It's hard to keep going when you're not seeing results, but we have to do it. (thinking positive now)


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 22, 2003)

Of course ya have to keep going   DP helped danilee figure out what was wrong w/ her...he can do that for you too, he just needs time to figure it out....and to know absolutely everything about you


----------



## Jodi (Feb 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Of course ya have to keep going   DP helped danilee figure out what was wrong w/ her...he can do that for you too, he just needs time to figure it out....and to know absolutely everything about you



KG - Whatever you do, don't give up hope.    I know it can be difficult and you wanna say WTF why do I bother trying so hard.  Trust me I know oh too well but don't give in.  Keep going and everyday just try even harder.  You'll get there!    We'll all get there.


----------



## oceangurl01 (Feb 22, 2003)

KG, around what meal you do your workout ?


----------



## karategirl (Feb 23, 2003)

Hey  Tigress, w8, Jodi I apreciate the support.....I won't give up! I know at this point it is happening on a cellular level. But  that information is over whelming. I do have complete faith here though. 

 Hi oceangurl ,  sometimes I workout in the morning and sometimes in the evening. It is never the same due to my work schedule.


----------



## oceangurl01 (Feb 23, 2003)

what you eat before your workout ? and after?


----------



## karategirl (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi again  Oceangurl, I am not very good at planning my workout around a certain meal. I fit it in when I can and I try to eat every three hours from the time I get up. I can tell you that I consistantly take my complex carbs at my morning meal,usually oats,unless I am having a hard time getting my children out of the house and my meals packed. Then I grab a shake b/c it is fast. If you look back over my journal I was having complex carbs at meal 1 and 3 and berries at meal 2 and 4 but I cut my carbs by 20 g's /day so I am still working that out...I am tryint to do half the amouts at meals 1 and 3 but to be honest lately that third meal has not had complex carbs in it......sorry so wordy. Did I answer your question?


----------



## karategirl (Feb 24, 2003)

Sat. Feb 22 

*Meal 1 * 

2 eggs+ 5 whites
1/2 c. oats cooked

*Meal 2*

2 whey
1/3 c. rasp
2 tsp flax

*Meal 3* 

4.33 oz. tuna
1oz pickle
1 c. celery
1/4 c. onion
1 tbsp s.m

*Meal 4* 

2 whey
1/3 c. rasp
2 tsp flax

*Meal 5* 

4 oz. shrimp
1 c. broc
1 clove garlic
1 Tbsp olive oil

*Meal 6*

4.33 oz. chick
1 Tbsp flax

*Total* 1761

*Fat*  76     41%
sat   14        8%
poly 32%     17%
Mono 22       12%

*Carbs*  55     9%
fiber      15

*Protein*   210    50%


----------



## karategirl (Feb 24, 2003)

Sun.  Feb 23

*Meal 1* 

2 egss+5 whites
1/2 c. oats cooked

*Meal 2* 

2 whey
1/3 c. rasp
2 tsp flax

*Meal 3* 

4oz. chick
1 c. caulif.
1 Tbsp  Newmans
1 tsp flax

*Meal 4* 

4.33 oz. tuna
1 c. celery
1/4 c. onion
1 oz. pickle
1 Tsp s.m.

*Meal 5 * 

4 oz. shrimp
1 c broc
1 clove garlic
1 Tbsp olive oil

*Meal 6* 

4.33 oz. chick
1 Tbsp flax

*Total*   1733

*Fat* 77    42%
sat.   13          7%
poly   30        16%
mono  23        12%

*Carbs*   46      8%
fiber      13

*Protein*   206     49%


----------



## oceangurl01 (Feb 24, 2003)

yas thank you. the reason why i asked is because i workout 7 am an hour after i get up and im not sure what i should be eating in my first meal.


----------



## karategirl (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Oceangirl! If everything goes well I try to get a complex carb prior to lifting. Try some oats, brown rice or sweet potato with what you need for protein and fat  in your first meal to power that workout. 

Mon. Feb 24

Meal 1 

2 eggs+ 5 whites
1/2 c. oats cooked

Meal 2

4 oz. chick
1 c. caulif
1 Tbsp Newman's B&V
1 tsp Flax

Meal 3

4 oz. chick
1 c. cauli
1 Tbsp s.m.

Meal 4

4 oz. chick
1/3 c. brown rice
2 tsp butter

* strength trained and then taught k.b. class

Meal 5

4.33 oz. tuna
1 c. celery
1 oz. pickle
1 Tbsp s.m.

Totals are low! 1362 

Fat   51      36%
sat   18      9%
Poly  16      11%
mono 13    9%

Carbs  48     12%
Fiber    11      

Protein   171    53%


----------



## oceangurl01 (Feb 25, 2003)

thanx karategirl! others tell me not to eat any carb before workout so, i can burn fat ! is this true?


----------



## karategirl (Feb 28, 2003)

Sorry I've been absent. I've been dealing with some family stuff and haven't had time to log it in at fit day and post here untill this morning.

Tues. Feb 25
*Meal 1* 

1.5 oz. lean ground beef
1 egg+ 5 whites
.5 c oats cooked

*Meal 2* 

4.33 oz. tuna
1 c. celery
1 oz. pickle
1 T s.m

*Meal 3* 

2 whey
1/3 c. rasp
2 tsp flax

*Meal 4* 

4.33 oz. chick
1 c. coocked veggies( celery, onion,carrot, mushroom)
1/3 c. brown rice
1 c. chick stock

*Meal 5* 

4.33 oz chick
2 tsp flax

*Totals*  1520

Fat 45   28%
sat  11    4%
poly  17    11%
mono11  7%

Carbs  88   21%
fiber     13

Protein  183  51%


----------



## karategirl (Feb 28, 2003)

Wens Feb 26

Meal 1

2eggs+5 whites
.5 c. oats

Meal 2

4.33 oz. tuna
1 c. celery
1 oz. pickle
1 T s.m.

Meal 3

2 whey
1/3 . rasp
2 tsp flax

Meal 4

4 oz. chick
1 c. cauli
1 Tbl newmans
2 tsp  flax 

Meal 5

4 oz. shrimp
.5 c celery
.5 c onion
.5 c. pepper

Meal 6

4.33 oz. chick
2 tsp flax

totals 1497

fat 68   43%
sat 13    8%
poly 24   15%
mono 21  13%

carbs 58%  13%
fiber  13

protein 159  45%

something doesn't look right to me in the totals. I'll check fitday and  edit later.


----------



## karategirl (Feb 28, 2003)

Thers. Feb 27

meal 1 

2 whey
2 tsp. flax
1/3 c. rasp

meal 2

2 eggs+ 5 whites
1/2 c. oats cooked

meal 3

4 oz. chick
2 tsp flax
5 Tbsp salsa

meal 4 

4.33 oz. tuna
1 oz. pickle
1 Tbsp s.m.

Meal 5

4 oz. chick
2 tsp flax
5 Tbsp salsa

totals  1355

fat 49    34%
sat  10   7%
poly  22  16%
mono 11  8%

carbs 43  11%
fiber  7     

protein 175  55%

somethings seems off here too... My mind is somewhere else. I'll fix it later. Gotta get the kids to school


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by karategirl *_
> 
> 
> totals 1497
> ...



I was gonna say that about Tues, carbs seemed high, fat low.  Your calories seem to low here too. 

DP


----------

